# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  hình trên webcam bi đảo ngược

## baobinhtb

bạn vào messenger và chọn "webcam của tôi". trong cửa sổ được hiển thị, nhấp vào trình đơn "tập tin", chọn "lựa chọn ưu tiên", và chọn "webcam".
nhấn vào nút "cài đặt camera". 
thông thường sẽ có một hộp đánh dấu "invert image" (xoay ngược hình ảnh) hoặc "mirror vertical" (xoay hình ảnh đứng). bỏ đánh dấu nếu ô đang bị đánh dấu. nếu bạn không thể tìm thấy ô đánh dấu này, hãy thử tìm trong các thẻ tab khác.

----------


## hungtk15122010

mình đang xài laptop _asus k401j_ vùa cài windows 7 mới thì không hiểu sao hình ảnh trên webcam bị đảo ngược lên trên các bạn ơi giúp mình với

----------


## sownlee

mình ko thể tìm thấy các bạn có phần mềm chỉnh không cho mình mới hoặc có cách lào khác mách mình với

----------


## iseovip1

trường hợp này đa số là do bạn cài driver ko chính xác hãy update lại driver nhé

----------

